# American Idol



## cdru

I don't normally watch AI. I think I might have seen half a dozen episodes in my lifetime and even those were just on for background noise. I decided to turn it on tonight again for some background noise.

I don't think I've ever seen a show that was more painful to watch. Sometimes you want to watch a show just to see how bad someone is at something. Some of these contestants are just so bad, their antics are just so rediculoous, or they are just so...freaky that you don't want to watch because it's just so painful it actually hurt.


----------



## TNGTony

What gets me is the differentian between how well the contestants THINK they sing vs how they really sound. There are a couple of these contestants that litterally made me cringe. Not one note on key and no control in their voice. But when they are told just how bad they are (and sometimes Simon is being kind) the reactions are classic!

I got hooked for the first time this year. I have no idea why! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King

I hate to admit it, but this show has become a DVR event for me. I find some of the comedy to be the best on television. :lol:


----------



## Slordak

This show is just plain boring.


----------



## KingLoop

I have timers on both of my IRDs for AI. My wife likes it and I never know where she may want to watch it. I try to catch shows I like live so I can watch the HD feed. AI is OK to watch if we are together. Otherwise, I have better things to do. I will end up watching the show regularly with the wife when the competition starts.


----------



## Chris Blount

Sorry guys. Guilty pleasure. I like watching the show. FOX does an excellent job with production and the Hi-Def version looks amazing. The auditions are my favorite part of the whole thing. I get a kick out of watching some of the people think they are great singers. I also enjoy making predictions of who will win. 

The show is definitely an acquired taste.


----------



## Laverne

And that national guard guy, singing "Let's Get It On"... That guy was HOT!!  (Of course, I'd probably think ANY guy who could sing that song WELL was hot! :lol: )



Richard King said:


> I find some of the comedy to be the best on television.


I agree with Richard! The auditions are the best part. Just hysterical!! I laugh so hard!! But then I start to choose a few favorites along the way and of course have to keep tuning in to see how they're doing! 

I have to say, though, I didn't think that whole Rhonetta bit lived up to the hype they gave it.

Smart for FOX, though, they're (so far) keeping it down to an hour on Wednesdays!


----------



## durl

The auditions are GREAT. People may think Simon is harsh, but he's the cold smack of reality that many of them need.


----------



## Richard King

> I agree with Richard!


You're (not your) repeating yourself. Sorry, I can't add this to my sig. :lol:

Actually, I couldn't believe that anyone could watch this show at the begining of last year. Now I am hooked. I find myself laughing out loud at parts of it.


----------



## Laverne

Just change the date!   :lol:

ALSO: Those of you with DVRs won't have seen this, but on one of the Coke commercials there were a couple of lines that popped up I thought were really funny and fit right in with the episodes:

Teach the world to sing.
.
.
.

Please.

!rolling


----------



## Richard King

http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/01/25/D8FBQNF80.html


----------



## tsmacro

This is a big show for my fiance, so as a result I end up watching it pretty regularly also. Given the choice, i'd probably just watch the audition shows for the comedy value of it. To be honest I usually find the competition part of the show somewhat boring. But hey I end up playing "couch critic" like most people watching it I imagine.:lol:


----------



## airpolgas

Those people you see at the auditions "passed" the initial screening (from the stadiums). They actually plan on showing these "contestants" because of the laugh factor. Rhonetta was nothing compared to that Michael Jackson wannabe, or that guy in orange. That was some funny TV right there. Rhonetta was just an example why we need education in this country.

On another note, if they eliminated showing off these goofs, the chances of actually getting better singers to audition will skyrocket, IMO.


----------



## Laverne

My main problem with American Idol this year will be the fact that I watched all of Rock Star: INXS last summer. Now, anything they do on AI will seem just way too 'bubble-gum' to me. Does AI pick contestants with talent? Yes. Do they have more _singing_ talent than some of the INXS contestants? Yes. But I still liked the rawness of Rock Star, it will be hard to go back now.

(And truthfully, I am worried about Rock Star also. It worked for INXS, but I don't know if they can recreate the formula with another band.)


----------



## Richard King

Laverne said:


> (And truthfully, I am worried about Rock Star also. It worked for INXS, but I don't know if they can recreate the formula with another band.)


Another band would have to have their lead singer do themselves in. Maybe "Rockstar Nirvana"?


----------



## airpolgas

Dave Grohl is pretty successful to even consider this, and the fact that Dave can sing does not help either.


----------



## tsmacro

Laverne said:


> My main problem with American Idol this year will be the fact that I watched all of Rock Star: INXS last summer. Now, anything they do on AI will seem just way too 'bubble-gum' to me. Does AI pick contestants with talent? Yes. Do they have more _singing_ talent than some of the INXS contestants? Yes. But I still liked the rawness of Rock Star, it will be hard to go back now.
> 
> (And truthfully, I am worried about Rock Star also. It worked for INXS, but I don't know if they can recreate the formula with another band.)


Hmmmm.....I might disagree here. I think the singing talent in the Rockstar show was much higher than on AI. Sure AI might get oh 3 or 4 (in a good season) truly fantastic singing talents, but IMO Rockstar had 10 -12 truly amazing singing talents. Plus they were far more developed as artists (yeah I know AI is supposed to find the raw amature talent out there) and performers. Honestly the level of performance on Rockstar showed me how good a singing talent show really could be and reinforced my opinion that AI gets mostly boring once they get into the main competition. In AI when you're lucky you might get one of those rare amazing performances and you say "wow", but most the time you're just wondering what awful thing Simon is going to say next. In Rockstar you could pretty much count you were going to get a few amazing performances every show.


----------



## Laverne

OK, after watching the last 12 girls and the last 12 guys, who are your favorites?

For myself, I liked all the black girls, they showed those white girls up, IMO. And the two youngest ones were the best!

I also liked most of the guys, except maybe for the EW&F guy ('Sway'?), and the Copa Cabana guy. EW&F guy reminds me of Cuba Gooding, Jr., in Boat Trip, and Copa Cabana guy, _to me_, acts like Rodney Dangerfield for some reason.  Harmonica guy is starting to grow on me, though. 

I wish they didn't think they had to split the 'top 12' spaces equally between the girls and the guys cuz I think more of the guys are better.


----------



## TNGTony

The "Copa Cabana" guy couldn't find a key to save his LIFE! To me that is a must. Sing on key or go to the local Kareoke bar and make them cringe when you miss the notes!

"Bobby Brady" (I forgot his name but that is what Paula called him) was my favorite singer of the 24. Sway was a very close second with the guy who sang the George Michaels tune also right there.

Of the 12 Women that sang, only 3 were even tollerable for me. The 1st singer and the two younger girls. The rest generally sucked!

See ya
Tony


----------



## airpolgas

Laverne, you actually liked that black girl with an "attitude?" I'm not sure why these contestants think that standing up to Simon would score them some points from the voting public.

Simon's comments are the only thing I value of the three judges, because he does not care if he hurts their feelings, as long as it's the truth. (Your smile bothers me :lol: ) Last night with the nerdy like man-child,  Paula was ragging on how she likes him, how wonderful he is, but never did she say anything about what she thought of his performance.

So far right now my shoo-ins are the 16 and 17 year olds from the women's group. None from the men.. yet.


----------



## Laverne

airpolgas said:


> Laverne, you actually liked that black girl with an "attitude?" I'm not sure why these contestants think that standing up to Simon would score them some points from the voting public.


OK, well, not her! Forgot about her. I guess I was really just thinking of Mandisa (although I didn't catch all of her performance), Paris and Lisa.. Not real crazy about Kinnik Sky (who sang Get Here) either, but I just didn't care for any of the white girls, they all got on my nerves.


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes the two young girls did amazing. Problem is.. Very similar and can they grow or have they peaked. Remember Clay.. From where is was to where he ended up. He grew and that is important. 

Ace... I think he has potential. Strong voice. Going to get a lot of votes from the female population.

The first singer last night. Piano Man I think has some potential but poor song choices. 

I personally did not find any of the guys being at the top of their game. I think too many of them tried to show their flexiability and thus made wrong song choices. 

Another one I felt did really good was the femal basketball player that sang a Mulan Song. 

So who will go. 

Females: 
Claw woman: (Wishful thinking and I find here very annoying) 
Opera woman: ( Hope not, would be interested to see what she does next) 

Male: 
The comic: He was just bad. 
Mr Smiles: I think he came of really condecending in is little speach. Not very likelable and very concieded. Nothing great in his voice from what I can see.


----------



## airpolgas

I think it's safe to say there will be no "clawing" next week.


----------



## Laverne

Did the attitude girl not do well? 

I completely missed last night's episode!  Any juicy details I should know about??


----------



## airpolgas

Basically, Paula and Randy did not like the performance, and Simon said something along the lines of.. "Finally, we all agree!"


----------



## Ron Barry

Simon also said that there is a good chance she will not be around. She came back with America will choose comment. Simon fired back with, America has ears and they do listen to us. Something along the lines. She sucked... She is like that one last year that tried to act like Barbara Striesand. 

I was suprised they let her through, but my guess is for drama. Not even in the same league as most of the other contestents.


----------



## TNGTony

Today "sway" sucked big-time. I think he's done this week. My favorite was #2 and #10 a close second. I cannot remember names to save my life.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Ron Barry

Sway is gone and I hope chicken little. Yikes... Would not mind seeing Dean Martin go either. 

I liked #10 and #2 too. Also like the tone of the guy that sang Lady. If I was him I would give Josh Groban a try, I think his voice would be a good match. 

STill amazed they dumped Piano man and kept Sway, Chicken Little, and Dean.


----------



## BobMurdoch

It's gonna be between the grandaughter of The Sounds of Blackness singer, Mandisa, and the Daughtry guy who blew the roof off with his power rock song to close the night last night.....


----------



## Chris Blount

I am going to make the bold prediction that Katherine McPhee will win or at least place second. I think she has the most class and pipes out of all of them. Her voice control is the best I've heard since Kelly Clarkson. She also looks fantastic.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Katherine and Chris are my two favorites (Katherine has a look that you could see selling CDs with just her madeup face on a billboard)


----------



## Chris Blount

BobMurdoch said:


> Katherine and Chris are my two favorites (Katherine has a look that you could see selling CDs with just her madeup face on a billboard)


I agree with you. I think it will come down to Chris and Katherine. The only problem I see right now is that Chris could be backing himself in the the "rocker" corner. He's good but getting repetitious.


----------



## Paul Secic

Slordak said:


> This show is just plain boring.


Yuo it's paplam for the mases.


----------



## Laverne

Chris Blount said:


> I agree with you. I think it will come down to Chris and Katherine. The only problem I see right now is that Chris could be backing himself in the the "rocker" corner. He's good but getting repetitious.


I thought it was funny that Simon said something about how 'Creed would never be caught dead on this show!' :lol:

Also, being a fan of Bo Bice from last year (and Chris, I guess I'm a little surprised you're not rooting for Kellie Pickler! ), I thought it was a big risk for Elliot to sing 'I Don't Want To Be', since Bo did so well with it. I liked Bo's version better.

I'm not ashamed to say I'm a Taylor Hicks fan.  Not saying I think he will win, necessarily, but he's my favorite.


----------



## Chris Blount

Laverne said:


> (and Chris, I guess I'm a little surprised you're not rooting for Kellie Pickler! ),


You know me too well.  I actually am rooting for her but I know she is not good enough to win. She is awefully cute though.


----------



## Richard King

BobMurdoch said:


> It's gonna be between the grandaughter of *The Sounds of Blackness *singer, Mandisa, and the Daughtry guy who blew the roof off with his power rock song to close the night last night.....


Ah, another fine Minnesnowta "band".


----------



## Chris Blount

Crap! Having Katherine in the bottom two last night really p'ed me off. What the heck is everything thinking? I guess my prediction may not come true. Oh well.


----------



## TNGTony

She WAS pretty bad last week! 

I am just pissed that Buckey is still around!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount

TNGTony said:


> I am just pissed that Buckey is still around!


Totally agree!!! He really needs to go!


----------



## Ron Barry

Next to the other contestents last week. I have to say Katherine was no where near the bottom 2. I would have put at a minimum Buckey, Madusa or whatever her name is, Elliot, Pickler, Tyler, and Ace all below here. This week was definitely a weak week and there was no real stand outs. 

The problem with American Idol is that contrary to what Simon says, it is a popularity contest and things other than singing come into play. Pickler will go far because she has the likeability factor this will take here farther than she should go based on her singing. 

Well hopefully this is a weak up call and next week we should see better performances and Bucky really needs to go. Tyler is also wearing on me however I think he also as the likeability factor that wlll carry him a ways. 

Katherine, though one of the top female singers in the show in my opinion, does not come off as personable and I think that might do her in. Lets hope not because I think she has potential to have the WOW performance which I would say a number of the others do not. Chris has it also and Maybe Paris though I think she does not know who she is. Bucky, Pickler, Tyler, Ace, and Elliot I think have all peaked.


----------



## TNGTony

Ron Barry said:


> Next to the other contestents last week. I have to say Katherine was no where near the bottom 2. I would have put at a minimum Buckey, Madusa or whatever her name is, Elliot, Pickler, Tyler, and Ace all below here. This week was definitely a weak week and there was no real stand outs.


I beg to differ. I thought Paris was a stand-out performer this week. Was she great? No. But her performance as the only one I actually enjoyed a lot. And it was one of 5 I didn't use the magic 30 second skip button on to aleviate the pain! Simon was on crack for this one. The others either had lousy songs or even lousier vocals.

See ya
Tomy


----------



## Laverne

The thing I didn't like about Paris's performance was that SHE'S ONLY 17! She should have picked a song with more appropriate lyrics for her age, really with more appropriate lyrics for this contest. Otherwise, I really like her.


----------



## socceteer

Laverne said:


> The thing I didn't like about Paris's performance was that SHE'S ONLY 17! She should have picked a song with more appropriate lyrics for her age, really with more appropriate lyrics for this contest. Otherwise, I really like her.


She is great, but she always picks old songs, Just like Simon said to her a couple of shows back. " I am sure you are going to get all the old ladies votes" so she said "my grandmother loves this song" so he said "exactly my point"

He is right. however she is always entertaining. I like her, but she will not go too far


----------



## Laverne

I don't really want to get argumentative, but you completely missed my point..

Some lyrics from Beyonce's "Work It Out" that Paris sang Tuesday night:

_......

But I get a knock on my door
I know it's yours for sure
We can't wait for the bedroom
So we just hit the floor

.....

So we're shakin' back and forth now
Just keep it comin', babe
Treat my body like a guitar,
You gotta, you gotta keep on strummin'

......

My love you've given me a taste of your honey
I want the whole beehive
I'm gonna call you my sugar cause I've had
The sweetest time

......_

Definitely NOT an old lady song. Also NOT a 17-year-old girl song. My parents wouldn't have wanted me listening to that song, much less singing it on national television.. :nono:

Otherwise.... I really like her! :grin:


----------



## airpolgas

That's what happens when one tastes honey! Even the Beatles sang about how honey tastes like. 

Moving on...

Do you guys visit the Idol forums? Seems like Taylor has the biggest fanbase (or interest). His forum has about 200,000+ conversations, compared to the next one, who has about 60,000.


----------



## Richard King

> Even the Beatles sang about how honey tastes like





> Tasting much sweeter than wine


I mentioned once before that I am reading their biography. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0316803529/104-0183203-2765521?v=glance&n=283155 It's rather interesting and depressing reading about how they litterally fell apart. "A Taste of Honey" was on their first album, an album, as was the case with their second album, that they recorded in one day. The book goes into the demise of the Beatles in much detail. While the boys had gotten into heavy use of speed while in Germany, just to stay awake during their long working hours, by the time of the White Album John was hooked on heroin. He had always been VERY hard to get along with and very unstable, but by the time of White he had become totally unpredictable. It's really a rather sad story and Lenon was one "messed up dude".

As for AI, I would like to see Taylor make it simply because I like his music selection better than all the others so far. But then, I have always been a blue eyed soul fan, or any kind of soul for that matter. He reminds me of Michael McDonald from many years ago. Michael was responsible for much of the change in direction of the Doobie Brothers when they went from a stricktly rock band to a rock/soul mix band (not that I didn't like most of the early Doobie's songs).


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, I don't know who will get voted out tonight but here is my take on the show thus far:

1. Ace, Bucky and Elliot should have been gone a long time ago.

2. Paris is annoying as hell.

3. Kelly Picker has marbles in her head but she’s damn cute.

4. I would like to see Chris, Katherine or Taylor win.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Eliott rubs me wrong, but his version of Somebody to Love was good last night.

Ace is annoying. PLEASE let him get bounced next.

Paris? I think Randy is pushing her because of her grandma. She has a good voice, but she isn't the best singer.

Chris, Katherine (wow, is she gorgeous), and Taylor are the best (although Taylor's John Belushi as Blues Brother thing is kind of one note).

Kelly is nowhere near the best, but the show will be a LOT less interesting the day she gets bounced off.....

.... and did anyone else have a "Grease" moment when she came out in the biker outfit last night? Sweet country singer vamps it up and thousands of young teen boys hit puberty all at once........


----------



## Ron Barry

Well I would but Bucky, Ace, and Tyler in the bottom three. Sorry but I don't find anything special about Tyler's voice at all. I find his range minimal and not one of his performances has provided the WOW factor. The judges seem to be be high on Elliot. I am not sure why. I could also see him as ending up in the bottom 3. 

Chris and Katherine are the front runners in my book. I am not sure about Paris. If she finds herself, she might suprise us all. I think she is too over the map but does have potention. Kelly I think is improving week to week. Here Song last night i thought was good until she tried to rock out. Yikes!! I think here voice has improved the most. 

I agree with Simon, Chris had a chance to hit a WOW and made a poor choice of songs. Queen as so much more in the bucket to choose from than what Chris chose. 

Personally I thought Katherns vocals was the best and more interesting take on a Queen song. I listened to Queen's version of it riding into work and she definitely made it her own. She was really close to me of a memorable performance. Bo and a number of them last season in my opinion.

Ok.. now Tyler. Just don't see what you guys see in him. Yes he is an entertainer but I find his vocals some where in the middle of the remaining 8. Vocally he just does not do it for me. Chicken little did not even come close in my book, but heck he made it far. 

Ok.. my top eight ranking

Chris
Kathern 
Kelly
Paris 
Elliot
Tyler
Ace
Bucky

You can swap Elliot with Tyler and Katheren with Chris. I could go either way but my guess is this list will not even be close to reality.

Bucky really should go. I am amazed that Kathern, Paris and Elliot have been in the bottom 3 and bucky as not. Yikes.. Houston we have a problem.


----------



## Laverne

Taylor -- still my favorite, even though I don't think he's the best. (My pick for "best" would be Chris and Paris.) When I heard they were doing Queen songs, I was REALLY hoping somebody would do Crazy Little Thing Called Love, cuz that's probably one of my all-time favorite Queen songs.  And as the performances went on, I started to hope it would be Taylor and realized it SHOULD be him. IMO it's right up his alley as far as style. So naturally, my heart just sank when he said he had decided to do We Are the Champions. (And I had been dreading hearing someone try to do that song ever since JD butchered it last summer on Rock Star: INXS.) But hearing a few notes, I thought OK, maybe he can do it. But then he said he had changed to Crazy Little Thing Called Love and I jumped right out of my chair! :joy: I liked it!  But for some reason his 'dancing', if you could call it that, actually reminds me of Billy Joel.  :lol:

Chris -- He probably coulda sang We Are the Champions and done well. Of course, IMO, he could sing the phone book and still be hot!  He can get away with singing the more obscure songs better than anyone else, probably because he makes the entertainment his own instead of just trying to sound like he's singing somebody else's song.

Paris -- I think she's one of the most talented as far as range and control, etc. She CAN sing anything. I just don't think she knows who SHE is. She needs to figure that out or she won't go very far. Now that I'm thinking about it, she does like that old-style jazz music, and that's good, but they haven't really done anything like that at all, and she hasn't even tried to add any of that style to any of her performances. Last night she was a little creepy! :eek2:

Bucky -- I actually kinda like him too (although I will cede he's nowhere near the most talented) and I kinda liked his performance last night. 

Ace -- Should have NEVER have picked We Will Rock You. Those kind of 'rock anthem' songs are just almost sacrelige for someone else to try and do. :nono2:

Catherine -- Talented, maybe, but her shiny lips annoy me. Probably cuz I'm a girl! :lol:

Kellie -- PLEASE.. Don't even get me started on her. :nono2:

Elliot -- Used to think he had potential, but I can't remember anything he's done since the week after he did Moody's Mood For Love. :shrug:


It has been interesting to me to watch the "professionals" comment on the different singers. For some reason I don't remember too much of that at all in years past.


----------



## socceteer

Ron Barry said:


> Ok.. my top eight ranking
> 
> Chris
> Kathern
> Kelly
> Paris
> Elliot
> Tyler
> Ace
> Bucky
> 
> You can swap Elliot with Tyler and Katheren with Chris. I could go either way but my guess is this list will not even be close to reality.


I agree with you...that would be my selection too. Chris is the best. I love watching Kelly perform...she is fun and innocent. Same with Paris. Ace has the looks of an American Idol, but not the voice. The rest are average compared to Chris and Kathern

What was Chris thinking, I was looking forward to his performance (Rock), I thought it sucked.


----------



## Chris Blount

Good analysis Laverne. Taylor's rendition of "Crazy Little Thing Called Love" was entertaining but that sort of performance may not give him what he needs to win. We will see.

Yes, Kelly Pickler doesn't belong there but he's very cute but also very naive (or is that an act?). I think with a little training, she could be a very good singer. The pipes are there, they just need some tuning.

BTW, any of you guys watching "American Idol Extra"? It's not a great show but interesting to watch.


----------



## Ron Barry

American Idol Extra? Nope. 

Of all the singers left. Kelly definitely seems to be improving the most. The others seem to have plateau. 

I am waiting for a few to take it to a new level. Chris had a huge opportunity I thought he let slip through last night. Overall I think the voices are better than last year, but I have not seen at this point as many WOW performances.


----------



## Laverne

I saw AI Extra in the EPG once, but didn't watch it. I wonder if it's anything like the 'extra' episodes from Rock Star. Does it kind of show their interaction during the week or what? What time does it come on?


----------



## Chris Blount

Laverne said:


> I saw AI Extra in the EPG once, but didn't watch it. I wonder if it's anything like the 'extra' episodes from Rock Star. Does it kind of show their interaction during the week or what? What time does it come on?


AI Extra starts right after the voting results show ends. It has interviews and such. Kind of a nice if you want to see more about what is happening behind the scenes.

The show starts airing every week on Thursday night.


----------



## Laverne

Just realized tonight's show is an hour long, 7:30-8:30 Central, covering up half of TAR and half of Lost! 

Somehow this sentence just scares me! 


> Before we get to the results, though, the remaining 8 are going to perform an *amazing QUEEN medley*. Watch the 1-hour Results show at a special time tonight at 8:30/7:30c!


LINK

(Still gotta get me one of those.... umm.... what do you call it?? Oh, yeah.. _DVR_!! :icon_dumm )

This overlap previously would have been referred to as some sort of competition by the networks, but do y'all think those in charge of scheduling believe they can get away with this more nowadays because more and more people have DVRs? I wonder what percentage of viewers HAVE DVRs.. Anybody got a guess?


----------



## Ron Barry

Well since I watch American Idol, Amazing Race and Lost I am going to have a busy night. The DVR will come in handy to manage this conflict. This is where the 622 and Dish local HDs are going to come in handy.


----------



## Laverne

Oh, yeah, and I'm starting to get just a _little_ tired of that "Bad Day" song.

As for who went home...... sigh.....  (And I hd no idea he was so tall! :eek2: )


----------



## TNGTony

YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!! Bucky is history! Time for Kelly to go next! 

I stopped listening to anything after the final choice. That is when the magic stop button on my DVR comes in so handy 

See ya
Tony


----------



## airpolgas

I was not into Bucky either, but Ace was worse than him this week. Imagine having the author of the song you were trying to rape tell you "I can't do that to my song" then raping the song anyway. What a moron.


----------



## Capmeister

I'm way tired of Ace too. With Bucky, closed captioning comes in handy.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Ironically, that was Bucky's best singing in weeks.

Rod Stewart next week?

Here's to hoping that Chris does "Passion".

OK, who has the cajones to sing "Do Ya Think I'm Sexy?"

and if Ace tries to pout "Tonight's The Night" I think I'll be ill.....

Taylor will probably do "Infatuation"


----------



## Laverne

Oh, don't you think Taylor will sing Do Ya Think I'm Sexy?

_If you want my body and you think I'm sexy
Come on sugar let me know
If you really need me just reach out and touch me
Come on honey tell me so_

!rolling

Oh, wait. This ain't the Morphing Thread. Sorry, Bob!


----------



## Ron Barry

From the promo. I get the impression they are going to be doing songs from his recent albums and those are all old songs redone. old classics I believe. If this is the case. I would expect Kathern and Elliot to shine. It would also be Tayler's week to take it to another level. My gut tells me he can't but next week gives him a huge opportunity to do it. Paris has been really good with older songs so she could also step out next week. 

Most of bucky votes should transfer over to Kelly. Never noticed 5 men and 3 woman until last night. Well my guess is Ace is going to get aced out next week.


----------



## Laverne

You're right, Ron. I got sidetracked by Bob's post and forgot.  Classics, that's what they said.


----------



## bobsupra

Where do I start. I guess with last night. Recorded the "Who Gets Voted Off The Island" episode with DVR to FF thru the commercials. Guess what, it stopped recording the moment they were going to say who goes. I mean exactly at that moment. Fox must carry the show over by exactly one minute and the EPG didn't pick it up. There was not much happiness with the trophy bride and she had to call her sister to find out. Of course, that call lasted for 30 minutes.

Next week's Rod Stewart show is obviously devoted to "classics" from the 50's guaranteed to put you to sleep. Pickler, Katherine, and Paris (especially if she does some jazzy number) will do well. I'm worried about Chris (my favorite) as the Live, Eddie Kowalczyk rip off does not translate well to "My Funny Valentine."

I really expected better with the Queen songs (the week before with music from 2000 on was really bad..come-on "Bucket of Suds"?). Pickler's version of Bohemian Rhapsody was certainly brave and I was really worried she couldn't pull off a song with that range...but she did with excellent lighting (I like the change from "sweet young thing" to "goth"). Paris was a disappointment with show must go on, but she has a string of excellent weeks and will do fine. Katherine continues to be the "Girl Next Door" (I wish) and Tyler has the best stage presence of all. But over all, a waste of really good music. 

My final four...Chris, Pickler, Paris and Tyler. After that, it's March Madness in May and June.

All I can hope for (besides Fox ending on time) is that the music themes they pick for the group causes stretch and forces the idols into music that is both relevant to them and entertaining for us. And Simon needs to stop tickling Paula.


----------



## airpolgas

Ah, Paula, the best reason for the 30 second skip-forward.


----------



## Ron Barry

LOL.. I have found that very useful.. most of the time 30 seconds are perfect to skip over here non-useful comments.


----------



## Richard King

BobMurdoch said:


> Ironically, that was Bucky's best singing in weeks.
> 
> Rod Stewart next week?
> 
> Here's to hoping that Chris does "Passion".
> 
> OK, who has the cajones to sing "Do Ya Think I'm Sexy?"
> 
> and if Ace tries to pout "Tonight's The Night" I think I'll be ill.....
> 
> Taylor will probably do "Infatuation"


I think they are going to do some of the stuff that Rod has been doing in the past couple of years, which is mostly "classics" from the '40's or so.

EDIT.. Ron beat me to it


----------



## TNGTony

The words you all are looking for to describe the songs Rod Stewart has been singing lately is "Standards", not "classics". 

I am actually looking forward to this. This style of music requires talent. No amount of prancing, screaming or "rocking" will mask the short-fall in the talent.

See ya
Tony


----------



## tsmacro

TNGTony said:


> The words you all are looking for to describe the songs Rod Stewart has been singing lately is "Standards", not "classics".
> 
> I am actually looking forward to this. This style of music requires talent. No amount of prancing, screaming or "rocking" will mask the short-fall in the talent.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


I'm actually kind of disappointed, Rod Stewart has enough of his own classic songs that would be fun for them to do. I'd rather they do his songs rather than the standards he's been covering lately.


----------



## Richard King

QUEEN GUITARIST ACCUSES IDOL PRODUCERS OF DECEPTION
http://contactmusic.com/new/xmlfeed...accuses idol producers of deception _14_04_06


----------



## TNGTony

--shock---
--amazement---
--disbelief---

You mean that producers actually edit the comments? <<<gasp>>>

Luckily it didn't affect who was actually let go this week.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Laverne

[Sigh...] The rosy-cheeked eye-candy went home.. 

Although, I have to say, I like Adam Sandler's version of that song better than his.

And what was up with Taylor picking the right group to be in?? Who else besides me just KNEW it was the other group??


----------



## Capmeister

Why were Paris and Chris in the bottom 3, but Pickler wasn't??? I'm confused.


----------



## Chris Blount

Last night really surprised me. Chris in the bottom three??? What's up with that.

I must say that I'm still betting on Katherine taking the whole thing. Here performance the other night was fantastic.


----------



## BobMurdoch

His rocker base was turned off by him forgetting the eye makeup and singing a straight cover of a song....

I'm sure he will stop this experiment quick and go back to appeasing his base.


----------



## Ron Barry

Capmeister said:


> Why were Paris and Chris in the bottom 3, but Pickler wasn't??? I'm confused.


Why are you confused? It has a lot to do about popularity. Pickler has a great personality and I don't think people want to see her go. Chris in the bottom three.. Give me break.

I can understand Paris, here song was not a popular song and I would not have expected it to connect with the audience. Chris Sang a very well known song and I personally thought he made it is own. Chris and Kathern should be in the finals hands down at this point.

On another note, I friend of mine sent me a link to Brian May's Blog where Brian basically says that the exchange between him and Ace was taken out of context and that it was not about Ace butchering is music.

Idol has a problem and I am not sure how they can address it. When people like Chicken Little, Red, etc make it into the top ten you have wonder. Some people that were obviously, in my opinion, better than buck left before bucky.

Popularity has a lot to do with it and each week votes shift as people get voted off. Where is the Ace votes going to do now?

Let me ask a question.. What people would you buy an album from?

Chris 
Kathern
Paris
Tyler
Elliot
Kelly

I could only see possible buying an album from Kathern and maybe Chris depending on how Rock he went. I would not from any of the other constestents especially Tyler. Vocal I don't get it...

Next week is love songs. Chris showed that he can sing the slow song, however he landed him into the bottom 3. Chris and Kathern have both been in the bottom three and you have Kelly and Tyler who have not (Go Figure). Next week works for Kathern and Kelly. Might also be good for Paris, but she is horriable at making good song choices and she really needs to hit it out of the park if she wants to continue.

What scarys me is that Kelly and Tyler I could see having the most popularity and a finaly with them two in it would not be what I would consider the best and I don't consider either of them the next american idol. However, Kelly has been improving each week (Minus last weeks butcher) and she is the dark horse in my book.


----------



## airpolgas

Did Taylor setup Ryan with the turn-around, faking him with his choice, or did the "I'm sorry..." from Ryan cue him in?

Either way, I am glad that Ace is out. Sorry Laverne


----------



## BobMurdoch

Chris, Katherine, and Taylor should be the final three. Anything else will be a disappointment.


----------



## Chris Blount

BobMurdoch said:


> Chris, Katherine, and Taylor should be the final three. Anything else will be a disappointment.


Agree


----------



## Ron Barry

I would agree with the first two. Taylor.. Well I just don't get it and personally I don't find his voice all that impressive. Would you guys buy a album full of his songs?


----------



## airpolgas

I also don't get it, Ron, but you'd be surprised how big the fanbase for Taylor is. If we're to base it on the entries on the idol forum, Taylor's conversations are in the mid 200K while the closest net one, I believe it is Crhis, is a measley 70K (this was about two weeks ago when I last visited that forum).

I know they're just a bunch of conversations, but the fact that there's a lot of conversations about the guy suggest that the interest level for him is pretty high. If you lurk for a while, you will also notice that the threads are mostly positive for Taylor.


----------



## Laverne

airpolgas said:


> Either way, I am glad that Ace is out. Sorry Laverne


Well, don't get me wrong, I wasn't exactly rooting for him, but he was nice to look at. 

Quite honestly, IMNSHO, I think what we're seeing is a backlash because most musical acts these days really have no STYLE. Except for some of the heavier stuff, they're all basically all cookie-cutters of each other, and none were that talented to begin with, unless you count being able to shake your ass a talent, which I don't, sorry. That doesn't equal music in my book.

People are tired of hearing the same garbage the music insustry has been regurgitating for the past 15 years or so. 'Alternative' music has been the only alternative for a long time. I think when they watch these guys, people are saying "WOW, that's really interesting and different" when they hear these styles, even if the styles are old and haven't been heard for awhile. And then they also realize that what they're actually hearing is people who CAN sing. It might not be what YOU would necessarily choose, but I think a lot of fans are intrigued by something different.

Maybe I'm way off base here, but take a look at the popularity of artists like Norah Jones and Fiona Apple. You can't deny they're different than most of what's out there.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well I understand your point Laverne and I agree and I think that is one of the main reason why the record industry is having troubles. I personally don't think there issue is piracy. I think it is price point and product. 

Personally I tend to like voices with power and that are unique. Josh Groban voice for example. Freddie Mercury is another voice that I find amazing. Out of the voices on Idol, Chris and Kathern are the only ones I find that have this type of appeal. I hate to admit it, but I also found Clay Aikens voice to fit that catagory. (Waiting for the rocks to fly  ) 

Tyler and Elliots just don't appeal to me.... They don't command a song and in a lot of cases get lost in it. 

I personally don't think Tyler is worthy of the 3rd spot... However, I think after Chris and Kathern the rest is pretty close. I personally would place Paris and Kelly about Tyler, but i know I am in the minority here.

Next weeks love songs is going to be interesting.


----------



## Richard King

> Who else besides me just KNEW it was the other group??


Count me in on that one. I was amazed.


----------



## Capmeister

Ron Barry said:


> Why are you confused? It has a lot to do about popularity. Pickler has a great personality and I don't think people want to see her go.


I don't care for her, actually, and only find her to be an okay singer.


----------



## bobsupra

I'm getting tired of Pickler's "Oh so sweet, and I'm just a dumb blond" act. I think it is an act, or a very sheltered, uneducated girl.


----------



## ntexasdude

Ron Barry said:


> .......I hate to admit it, but I also found Clay Aikens voice to fit that catagory. (Waiting for the rocks to fly  ) ......


I bet you thought he was kinda cute too.:lol:

Just found out today that Bo Bice is coming to my town to play in a big Fall festival. I can't wait.......not to go.


----------



## Laverne

Poor Kellie Pickler! 

She "don't have nobody to play pottery with!" :icon_cry:

There you go, Chris! :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

Laverne said:


> Poor Kellie Pickler!
> 
> She "don't have nobody to play pottery with!" :icon_cry:
> 
> There you go, Chris! :lol:


Yeah but I must admit, I think it's time to say goodbye to the Pick. She's not even in the same league as the others.

Did anyone catch Katherine's wardrobe malfunction? Toward the end of her song, one of the buttons came undone on her dress. You could tell she was shaken up about it along with being slammed by the judges. Poor Katherine. I really felt bad for her last night. She's very good and I hope she doesn't go home tonight.


----------



## Capmeister

It's really time for her (Pickler) to go home finally. She's sweet (if obtuse) but not a professional singer yet.


----------



## Laverne

Chris Blount said:


> ...Did anyone catch Katherine's wardrobe malfunction? Towards the end of her song, one of the buttons came undone on her dress...


Actually, I didn't see that, but do you really want a woman's opinion of her wardrobe? :lol:

Somebody should have helped her get dressed a little better. IMO, she was already (and what looked to be intentionally) hanging out a little too much in front. And you could see her panty line on the side!! You don't have your panty line showing in a dress like that! :shrug: I really think Paula was just trying to make her feel a little better when she complimented her. I thought she looked quite unprofessional.

I'm not even gonna comment on the music this week. I thought they were all just a little off.


----------



## bobsupra

Agreed Laverne. I've seen better weeks...but then we kind of expected this week to be less than inspired.


----------



## Capmeister

I liked her almost falling out of her dress thankyouverymuch.


----------



## LtMunst

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah but I must admit, I think it's time to say goodbye to the Pick. She's not even in the same league as the others.


I'm wondering when Simon is going to take back that silly comment he made earlier in the season about liking her better than Carrie Underwood. :sure:


----------



## Link

Will that Kellford Pickler be voted off this week??


----------



## Capmeister

Either Pickler or Paris is going.


----------



## airpolgas

Laverne said:


> And you could see her panty line on the side!


What are you talking about? Panty line? I saw her panties! After the last button came off and she walked, the director caught it and changed cameras. Sometimes this DVR (err.. Tivo) technology is making a bad boy out of me 

Hear, hear, Capmeister! I don't mind the overflow at all!


----------



## Chris Blount

airpolgas said:


> What are you talking about? Panty line? I saw her panties! After the last button came off and she walked, the director caught it and changed cameras. Sometimes this DVR (err.. Tivo) technology is making a bad boy out of me
> 
> Hear, hear, Capmeister! I don't mind the overflow at all!


Yep. Her panties were very easy to see especially in HD.


----------



## Ron Barry

Rather off week for sure. I thought they were a bit harsh on kathern and personally I don't get why they liked Elliots song so much. Definitely one of Elliots better weeks, but I personally did not find anything exiting about it. 

Still don't get Taylor.. Same thing ever week and I find his voice is over powered by the music. 

Bottom three of the week for me. 

Pickler
Taylor
Elliot

Pickler has had two bad shows in a row... I would be suprised if we did not see here in the bottom three. Taylor should also be down in the bottom three, but my guess is given his fan base he won't be. 

Chris was the best by far this week. Personally I hope that Chris and Kathern make it through to next week.


----------



## Chris Blount

Added a poll to this thread.


----------



## Richard King

Chris Blount said:


> Yep. Her panties were very easy to see especially in HD.


 and my timers had a "malfunction" and I missed yesterday's show.


----------



## Curtis0620

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7552948&&#post7552948


----------



## Chris Blount

Curtis0620 said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7552948&&#post7552948


Yep, that's what I saw.


----------



## Laverne

You guys are naughty! :lol:

I bet the PG police are pulling the rest of their hair out right now.... 


(Just realized I'm the one who brought up that subject! :lol: )


----------



## Laverne

All right, KL.. Why'd you "pick Pickler"? Let's hear it.


----------



## ebaltz

airpolgas said:


> What are you talking about? Panty line? I saw her panties! After the last button came off and she walked, the director caught it and changed cameras. Sometimes this DVR (err.. Tivo) technology is making a bad boy out of me
> 
> Hear, hear, Capmeister! I don't mind the overflow at all!


Yeah I slow-mo'ed that part, to see if I saw what I thought I saw. Yep, I did.


----------



## Richard King

She's got my vote.


----------



## KingLoop

ebaltz said:


> Yeah I slow-mo'ed that part, to see if I saw what I thought I saw. Yep, I did.


Yeah, my wife was totally sitting next to me duing the whole show so I had to act like I didn't notice. Then, she deleted it as soon as we were done watching it.  I hope she didn't delete it from her room yet.


----------



## KingLoop

Laverne said:


> All right, KL.. Why'd you "pick Pickler"? Let's hear it.


I thought she sang great last night. I picked her because ultimately I think she will sell the most albums, out of everyone on the show. Just look at how well Carrie Underwood has done so far. ( My 36'' Trinitron and I thank you Carrie  )


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, it looks like the pick is gone. Oh well. She really needed to go.

I was happy to see that Chris and Katherine were the top two. Looks promising that they might actually be the final two standing. Finale week should be fun. I would bet that it's going to be another close race like last year.

BTW, I have removed Kellie from the poll above so KL can re-vote if he wishes.


----------



## LtMunst

ebaltz said:


> Yeah I slow-mo'ed that part, to see if I saw what I thought I saw. Yep, I did.


My wife was quick on the trigger with the deletion of my HD copy. She must have known I had some freeze-frame activity in mind.


----------



## Capmeister

I think Katherine is fantastically pretty. She reminds me of a young Lynda Carter. But I don't think she has a fantastic voice. She's good, but not great. I think the final two will be Chris and Taylor, and Chris will win.


----------



## Ron Barry

If it is Chris and Taylor in the final two, well that will be a shame. Chris defintely has the good for the final two. Taylor does not. Same thing week after week. I was talking to someone the other day and then referred to Taylor as the wedding singer. Name really fits as I see it. 

I don't think Taylor will make it into the final two. Kelly's votes will go to someone and I doubt it will be Taylor. If Paris goes next, that will leave only Katherine which being the only female voice will help. 

In terms of vocal... I personally thing Kathern has a excellent voice as does Chris and Paris. I would then place Elliot and Taylor is well below the 4 of them in my book. He might have the likeability factor, but so did kelly at that tends to wear as the show goes on. 

I don't think Taylor has a shot for the final 2.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Spastic Taylor and his Soul Patrol need to go! I agree it will come down to Katherine vs Chris for the final. The rest are all fodder for the month of May. 

"So you had a bad day........."


----------



## Capmeister

I like Taylor but think he's not ready for prime time. I think Paris is still a bit young, I like Kat but think she needs some more polish too, so I think the best still there are Elliot and Chris (I think of Mandisa were still there this would be a different game). But I think Elliot and Chris are a bit similar, so I think a lot of votes from the south will go to Taylor from Pickler. Just my two cents. Not voicing personal favorites.


----------



## Laverne

KingLoop said:


> My 36'' Trinitron and I thank you Carrie


Oh, yeah! Almost forgot about that... 
Still trying to hide insane jealousy that KL's TV is just like mine only 4" bigger....

Hope you don't have any bets riding on this year so far! :lol:


----------



## Capmeister

"You measure your TV in inches? That's so quaint."

I forget where I read that, but I love it and use it when I can.

(My TV is 5ft.)


----------



## Laverne

Oh, shut up! 


BTW, what's the theme next week? I didn't catch it, since I was watching Lost.


----------



## KingLoop

Once again Laverne you need a DVR!!! (or at least a VCR :lol: )


----------



## Capmeister

I'm not sure what the theme is. I scan through most of the Weds. show. I wish they'd stop with the themes and let the singers show us the kind of music they'd sing if they wanted to do what they liked.


----------



## Laverne

I did happen to catch the end of American Idol Extra the other night. They were talking about this week's themes, so I just thought I'd warn everyone. 

Tonight they are singing two songs each:
1. a song from the year they were born (like 80's? yeah, I'll take that! )
2. a song that is currently on the charts (what can I say? ICK!!)

What singer's new album are they shamelessly promoting this week, though, huh? 

I'm with you, Cap. I'd rather hear them sing what they would sing if we let them loose to make a record of their own.

(And BTW, KL, I DO have a VCR.  But by the time I send the signal of the overly-compressed E*-delivered local to it from the 811 and then on to the TV via composite... Well, it's just not even worth watching. :nono2: )


----------



## Capmeister

I think in the early rounds it's helpful to have them sing a variety to just see who can sing, but this late in the game, they should be choosing only things which show us who they are as singers. It's possible there's nothing on the charts right now that Taylor, for instance, is particularly good at.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well one thing having them sing songs outside their comfort zone is you really seperate the singers that have the most versatility with the ones that can only sing one type of music. Remember the country guy that was in the military. They had Disco night a boy what a difference. I was amazed he did not get the boot that night. It was ugly. 

I like given them the flexiability to create a WOW performance with their bread and butter, but I also like seeing how they do with unfamilar material. It does in my opinion give some glimpse at the range of music whan can sing. 

Well lets get some perdictions for tonight. I think this is Paris night to go. If she rocks roof off then good by Elliot or possible Taylor I hope it is Taylor, but personally given his soul patrol I doubt it.


----------



## airpolgas

Taylor could probably sing _You're Beautiful_ by James Blunt. Although I dare him use the lyric "F***ing high" as opposed to the radio version "flying high"


----------



## Laverne

Well, IMO, last night they just sent home BY FAR the most talented person. She was all over the map with her song choices, but she could definitely sing.

I think Taylor did the best this week, and then Chris. I liked Chris's Renegade. (AKA Track #8 on my Styx Greatest Hits CD. ) But I have to say it's getting kind of annoying hearing Taylor say "Soul Patrol" over and over again.


(BTW, I missed all of last night's show. (And parts of TAR and parts of Lost.) I was watching Lost, and was gonna flip over in the last 10 minutes or so, but we were having some stupid tornado warnings or something.  Yes, of course they're important. But I feel sorry for those with DVRs who know nothing cuz they don't watch live TV, and then several hours later or the next day they find out that 80% of their program was pre-empted by the weather... and signal losses! :grrr: )


----------



## Chris Blount

I somewhat agree with you Laverne. Paris is talented but I think she needs to grow and develop. I honestly think she is not ready for prime time.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Elliott will be the next to go...... Taylor after him..... I still can't figure out who is stronger.... Chris or Katherine.....

When in doubt, pick the hottie. I think Kat will win it all.....


----------



## Ron Barry

In terms of Voice paris definitely was one of the best. I would say Chris and Kats voice are top notch. Still not getting Taylor's appeal and Elliot just is not my type of voice. 

Personally I would like to see Taylor to go next. Not a big suprise but I think we have seen all there is to see with Taylor. 

As for best on Monday... I would have said Chris. Like Simon Said. how a 30 year old song is on the pop charts amazes me. Nice loop whole.


----------



## airpolgas

BobMurdoch said:


> When in doubt, pick the hottie. I think Kat will win it all.....


Well, that reasoning will all depend on one's sexual orientation, wouldn't it? 

My co-worker praised Kat's 1st dress last Tuesday, and she said she hated last week's yellow dress. All I said was "'cause you're a girl!!"

...and just when I thought Kat's lost some weight, they showed that Ford commercial


----------



## Capmeister

Laverne said:


> Well, IMO, last night they just sent home BY FAR the most talented person. She was all over the map with her song choices, but she could definitely sing.
> 
> I think Taylor did the best this week, and then Chris. I liked Chris's Renegade. (AKA Track #8 on my Styx Greatest Hits CD. ) But I have to say it's getting kind of annoying hearing Taylor say "Soul Patrol" over and over again.
> 
> (BTW, I missed all of last night's show. (And parts of TAR and parts of Lost.) I was watching Lost, and was gonna flip over in the last 10 minutes or so, but we were having some stupid tornado warnings or something.  Yes, of course they're important. But I feel sorry for those with DVRs who know nothing cuz they don't watch live TV, and then several hours later or the next day they find out that 80% of their program was pre-empted by the weather... and signal losses! :grrr: )


I think Paris is the sweetest most tallented thing ever, but still a bit too young and not polished enough. She'll have a fantastic career I think, however.

To solve possible lost signal/DVR problems, I record things OTA on my HD-TIVO, and then upstairs I record the same shows in a different DMA off SAT. 

Just in case.


----------



## Capmeister

Ron Barry said:


> In terms of Voice paris definitely was one of the best. I would say Chris and Kats voice are top notch. Still not getting Taylor's appeal and Elliot just is not my type of voice.
> 
> Personally I would like to see Taylor to go next. Not a big suprise but I think we have seen all there is to see with Taylor.
> 
> As for best on Monday... I would have said Chris. Like Simon Said. how a 30 year old song is on the pop charts amazes me. Nice loop whole.


I like Taylor's singing. I think he's not going any time soon.


----------



## Richard King

Laverne said:


> Well, IMO, last night they just sent home BY FAR the most talented person. She was all over the map with her song choices, but she could definitely sing.


Agree 100%, but I knew she would be next.  Very talented young lady.


----------



## Richard King

Elliot goes next. I would like to see Taylor make the cut after that (and Chris go), but have a feeling that I would be wrong. I don't know if Taylor will have much of a SOLO career in the music business, but I have a feeling that his voice will be heard on many songs in a background vocal role, much as Michael McDonald has been through the years. It took joining the Doobie Brothers to really break him out.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

It is coming down to what I said ; Chris the metal rocker vs Katherine the Great . The last time it was a rocker and a country girl. The country girl with looks won. I predict that Sexy , sultry looks with a wide range of singing will win against screaming wailing, gratuitous repetitive heavy metal rock.


----------



## Chris Blount

Mike D-CO5 said:


> It is coming down to what I said ; Chris the metal rocker vs Katherine the Great . The last time it was a rocker and a country girl. The country girl with looks won. I predict that Sexy , sultry looks with a wide range of singing will win against screaming wailing, gratuitous repetitive heavy metal rock.


Completely agree. Katherine has a strong and controlled voice with a photogenic quality to match. Chris is good but is sort of one dimensional at times.


----------



## bobsupra

Chris Blount said:


> Completely agree. Katherine has a strong and controlled voice with a photogenic quality to match. Chris is good but is sort of one dimensional at times.


Good summary, but I'll be happy with either. I'd like to see them switch song styles and work outside of their personna.


----------



## Laverne

Any guesses on who goes home tonight?  :grin: 

I would've thought Elliot, but I think Katherine and then (hate to admit it) Chris were the weakest links last night.


----------



## BobMurdoch

My guess would have been Elliott, then Taylor with Kat and Chris duking it out for the title. After last night, I think we are due for a shocker. The "weaker" links did the best. We'll see if Kat and Chris's supporters went to sleep....

I'd hate to see Kat go. She makes me feel all squishy inside. (oops, was that out loud?)


----------



## Chris Blount

Yeah, I think we will get shocked tonight. Elliot is kicking butt. Katherine or Chris might go. Bummer.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Katherine was awful last night. A true mess in her boring gray outfits and her hair was not even done . It was all over and in her face. She doesn't act like she wants to win with only 3 shows left. 

I like her and I want her to win but last night she really wasn't her self. In her defense though, Elvis? How do they expect a girl to sing Elvis songs? It really gave the edge to the men when the guest singer is a man . Notice they haven't had any women entertainers as guest stars to work with the idols. It has been a boys club all season long with the guest music stars. That might be why we have 3 men and 1 girl left. 

Chris wasn't that good either. He is so limited in what he can sing musically. He was really trying to hold back the screaming like he likes to do , with his heavy metal shouts. As far as his looks, he reminds me of the skinhead convict chic look that was so popular in the 90's. 

Katherine for the most part would be a better American Idol because of ; 
1. looks- she is a knock out.
2. music variety- she can sing many genres and is not locked into just country or rock. 


Elliot has a future on Broadway. His singing style reminds me of the broadway stars that sing showtunes during the Thanksgiving parade . His looks remind me of a werewolf. Give him pointed ears and with his crooked teeth and he could do horror films or play a hobbit. 

TAylor has a future as a wedding singer. He could definately get the crowds going in weddings, singing the national anthems , and singing in Karoke bars,. His spastic jerking and screams of "soul patrol" make me sick. As far as looks; He could be the result if George Clooney and Jay Leno had a child together.

My vote is still going to be for Katherine if she makes it through tonight on the show. I hope the male voters remember the yellow dress and vote her through on her looks and not on last nights performance.


----------



## bobsupra

If it means anything, last night I got through to vote for Chris far too many times. In the past, the busy signal was the norm. Last night, was the opposite. Not a good sign.


----------



## Laverne

Even though Taylor's still my favorite, I think it would be way too ironic if it were Taylor and Elliot in the final two. Wonder if we can get Paris back.......


The only good thing, judging from past finalists, they all have their own shot at getting some kind of deal from someone, even if they don't "WIN".


----------



## Ron Barry

Boy.. I just don't get Taylor and personally I thought his first song was weak and though good vocals he totally butcherd "In the Ghetto". It was way to up beat and when Elvis sings it you feel a sadness. You feel the song. When he sang it was too fast and way to upbeat which comes to my point on Taylor. The guy can't sing a slow song with feeling. Just not there. I was shocked to hear the responses from the judges and no one made the comment that no feeling came through the song. 

Wife liked it, but then again she could not recall hearing the Elvis version. One could argue he made it is own, however personally I did not feel it. Sounded like all his other songs. I find him very one dimensional. I hear "In the Ghetto" coming into work. I am personally felt he butchered it, but that is one guys opinion. 

I thought Elliot raised his game. He definitely in my opinion did the best last night. 

Katheren... Poor choice of song (Hound Dog), bug she definitely has more versatility that Elliot and Taylor. Besides the missed words, I didn't find it all that bad but she should have picked a better song. I liked her second song a lot but they were right she did seem to run out of steam at the end. She definitely had a bad night. 

Well If Katherine goes it is going to be a really boring final and one I am not sure if I will watch. With Elliot or Tyler in the finals you know what you get same thing ever week. 

On a side note... I do find it interested that all the guest folks were males. Last two winners were female. Wonder if they are trying to stake it towards a male this time.


----------



## bobsupra

I guess the fan base for Idol is mainstream and doesn't like singers who emote...just silly dancers and stiff balladeers. Looks like Kat is next to go. Poor Chris.


----------



## Chris Blount

The results were very disappointing last night. Elliot did very well on Tuesday but I don't think the American public has a brain. 

I do think that if Elliot or Taylor win, the record producers are going to have a tough time selling them. Out of the remaining three, Katherine is much more marketable. She has an excellent voice and she will look great in music videos.

If Katherine goes next week, I'm also gone. Could care less if Elliot or Taylor win.

I'll tell you this much. Katherine is going to have to kick butt next week to stay in the competition.


----------



## bobsupra

Chris Blount said:


> If Katherine goes next week, I'm also gone. Could care less if Elliot or Taylor win.
> 
> I'll tell you this much. Katherine is going to have to kick butt next week to stay in the competition.


I second that motion, all in favor vote "I'm outta here."


----------



## BobMurdoch

I'm pissed. Taylor and Elliott just don't do it for me. Chris is the one that had the most stage charisma with Kat running a close second.


----------



## Capmeister

Taylor will probably win the whole thing. I think that's fine. They ALL have careers at this point, and record deals. Let's see who survives in the real world now?


----------



## Mike D-CO5

IF Taylor wins it will be another forgetable American Idol like Ruben Studdard, Fantasia Barino, etc. I mean have you heard any of their songs on the radio lately? 

I think Katherine would be the better choice because of looks and the fact she can sing more than one type of music like Taylor and Chris . Taylor annoys the living crap out of me. I hate his spastic jerking and yelling out "SOUL PATROL!" Elliot wouldn't be any better for an Idol. His singing is good but it does not sound like a Pop idol that you would hear on the radio. I still say he is better suited for Broadway. 

Either way I hope Katherine can pull it out in this next week and dress better and do something with her hair. She needs another yellow dress wardrobe malfunction to get her votes up. 

IF Taylor or Elliot are the last two in the finals it will be a real snooze and it won't matter who wins. Neither one will even be remembered next year at this time. Does anyone know where Clay Aiken is lately?


----------



## Laverne

Did anyone catch the look on Simon's face when they announced that Chris was going home. It was like: "This wasn't how I planned this to play out." What was up with that?? 


I guess I would have to vote for Katherine now, as far as who is the best, but I just don't LIKE her. :shrug:


As for past idols, as much as I like Clay Aiken, I think the one with the best one has been Kelly Clarkson, the first one. I don't know this for a fact, but I believe she has worked harder at what is essentially her 'JOB' than any of the rest of them.


----------



## ibglowin

Aside from Kelly Clarkson, WINNING this popularity contest seems to be the kiss of death. Chris going home last night was abslutely THE most shocking moment ever on this show. It should however lift him from the stigma associated with being called the winner of AI for the rest of his life. I would buy an album of his in a heartbeat but I can't say that about any of the others. Chris's voice is just amazing. When he sings you stop what you are doing and listen. Clay Aiken had the same ability and he is not doing so bad. His new album will be out very shortly.


----------



## Ron Barry

Definitely Kelly and Clay have been the most successful post Idol. I was also shocked and I said the same thing as Chris.. A final with Eilliot and Taylor Yikes. Snooze = no watch. I am actually thinking of going and getting Elvis essentials so I can listing to "In the Ghetto" over and over again to get Taylors ("In my opinion") horriable rendition out of my head. 

If Taylor or Elliot win, they are going to have trouble given away the albums. Just not enough variation in my opinion. 

Chris/Kathern final would have been interesting. The public is speaking and what they are saying is scary. Well then again.. What do you expect. How far did chicken little go? Remember Red.. List goes on. 

As far as shocking moments, this one is big. However, remember when the 3 divas ended up in the bottom 3. 

Well I think Kat as a good chance for the final because I think Elliot and Taylor will split votes. She does have to have a good showing. 

One thing I have to say about this season.. There has not been any performances that I would say amazing and stick in my mind. With BO.. I still remember when he sang his orginal and his rendition of Time in the bottle. Also remember one of Fantasia performance though I cant remember the song. 

Really did turn sour last night....


----------



## ibglowin

You didn't think Chris's version of "Walk the Line" was amazing? Just curious.



Ron Barry said:


> One thing I have to say about this season.. There has not been any performances that I would say amazing and stick in my mind.


----------



## Ron Barry

I like Chris's voice... I personally don't think he is single dimension and the slow songs he sang I thought he did an excellent job. Walk the line was one of his best performance.. Not sure if I would put it in the amazing catagory, but then again I am not a big hard rock fan. 

That is the tough thing with music. Very subjective just like movies.


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, this really sucks! No Texas cities are listed for the American Idol 2006 tour:

http://www.americanidol.com/news/2006/04/38.htm

Oh well. At least last year I got to see Carrie and Bo live. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=45021


----------



## Capmeister

To say one or the other has no variation isn't giving them a real chance--they're picking the songs they do based on a theme. Picking them for an album might be QUITE different.


----------



## Richard King

> I am actually thinking of going and getting Elvis essentials so I can listing to "In the Ghetto" over and over again to get Taylors ("In my opinion") horriable rendition out of my head.


I agree with the opinion on his rendition. I have liked Taylor's song selections up to this point, but he did a HORRIBLE job on In the Ghetto.

It's amazing what you find going through old stuff though... :lol:


----------



## Richard King

Chris Blount said:


> Well, this really sucks! No Texas cities are listed for the American Idol 2006 tour:
> 
> http://www.americanidol.com/news/2006/04/38.htm
> 
> Oh well. At least last year I got to see Carrie and Bo live.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=45021


WHAT!!!! NO VERO BEACH!?!?!?!? Are these people crazy!?!?!?!? :lol:


----------



## Laverne

That's surprising about the tour not stopping in TX _AT ALL_. Wonder what's up with that?? 

OK, I'm going to quit reading this thread. 

You guys keep talking about that damn In The Ghetto song so much, I can't get ANY version of it out of my head! :icon_dumm

:lol:


----------



## Richard King

The original was a great song. *(In The Ghetto)*
*DVR*


----------



## Ron Barry

Sorry to harp on it, but the judges thought it was so good..... All wedding singer stuff aside, I was shocked at their comments. Expected it from Dog, and dancing queen, but from Simon.. Yikes. 

As to the song.. I agree Richard. Hearing it to this day you still fill the emotion ring through the song. This is a very common theme that a lot of guest talk about. Having the emotion and feelings shine through the song. Elvis got it. Taylor was not even close. 

On a side not... The puppy in my Avatar and our newest addition to the famil's name is "American Idol" - Simon. We decided to keep it.


----------



## Laverne

Richard King said:


> The original was a great song. *(In The Ghetto)*
> *DVR*


:ramblinon :hair:

:raspberry


----------



## Paul Secic

cdru said:


> I don't normally watch AI. I think I might have seen half a dozen episodes in my lifetime and even those were just on for background noise. I decided to turn it on tonight again for some background noise.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a show that was more painful to watch. Sometimes you want to watch a show just to see how bad someone is at something. Some of these contestants are just so bad, their antics are just so rediculoous, or they are just so...freaky that you don't want to watch because it's just so painful it actually hurt.


Dumb show!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Laverne said:


> That's surprising about the tour not stopping in TX _AT ALL_. Wonder what's up with that??
> 
> OK, I'm going to quit reading this thread.
> 
> You guys keep talking about that damn In The Ghetto song so much, I can't get ANY version of it out of my head! :icon_dumm
> 
> :lol:


 My favorite was the "Everbody Loves RAymond " version. Raymond on Christmas morning vacuming the floor under the Christmas tree in his boxers singing ... IN the Ghetto and then him answering in a high voice again IN the Ghetto. Was funny as hell. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

More controversy in Idol land.

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/12748906/


----------



## Laverne

YIKES!! :eek2: That's gonna be a tough one to sort out!

But it sounds like he already has a job, which is what I meant earlier. Even though he wasn't everyone's 'ideal' for American Idol, he got enough exposure to the right people, apparently. I'm glad he made it this far, but it seems like there's too many old people watching the show!


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, are we ready for tonight? Should be a good show. Hope Katherine kicks it up a few notches to stay in the game.


----------



## Chris Blount

By the way, I have edited the poll to reflect the final three. Those who voted for ousted contestants can now re-vote.


----------



## bobsupra

She'll need another wardrobe malfunction to garner the needed votes.


----------



## airpolgas

I re-voted and went for Taylor, although I want McPhee to win. 

The poll was who do *I think* will win, not who do *I want*...

Edit: Damn, almost 6 PM Pacific here.... how was the show on the east?


----------



## Mike D-CO5

KAtherine was excellent on her first two songs. Could have lived without the last. She looked BEAUTIFULL tonight. Taylor actually was very good tonight , except for the constant yelling of :"Soul patrol , soul patrol!!!"

Elliot will be the one going home tomorrow night. Even Simon said Good bye to him tonight, gave Katherine a thumbs up and said it was her night and told Taylor he would see him next Tuesday.


----------



## Laverne

Chris Blount said:


> By the way, I have edited the poll to reflect the final three. Those who voted for ousted contestants can now re-vote.


Decided to give everyone a little anonymity this time? :lol: 
EDIT: Never mind. I see it now. 

I voted for Taylor. HAD to after Chris left! :icon_cry: Plus, he did sing one of my all-time favorite 'Boss' songs tonight!  Sometimes I like him and sometimes I don't. I guess I really like him, but Chris had grown on me.


----------



## Ron Barry

kats second song was what I would consider a WOW performance. The vocals was perfection. I would say first, WOW performance of the season though she and Chris had come close a few times. I thought her vocals on all three were excellent and actually thought the last two vocally were the best. I did not like here choice of her last song. 

Elliot was definitely the weakest this week and I would be suprised if he does not get the boot. I would personally like to see Taylor go, but he did a better job last night than Elliot. He can actually sing a slow song, but I still find him very one dimensional. 

As to him saying "Soul Patrol".. Thanks Mike for pointing it out.  I counted no less that 10 times he spewed it out. 

In my opinion.. there is no doubt where the best voice is. I actually went out and bought Elvis top 30 songs so I could get his redention of "In the Ghetto" out of my mind....

Personally would have loved to see a Chris/Kat final.... Still have to ask the question.. Would you buy a Taylor CD?


----------



## BobMurdoch

Kat and Chris are the only ones that could get me to buy their CD.

I'm pulling for Kat to win it all now, but I think Taylor will win...


----------



## Mike D-CO5

BobMurdoch said:


> Kat and Chris are the only ones that could get me to buy their CD.
> 
> I'm pulling for Kat to win it all now, but I think Taylor will win...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Blount

Elliot removed from poll. Here we go, the final two!

As you all know, I still hope Katherine will win. Quite frankly I'm a little tired of Taylor. Katherine's rendition of "Over The Rainbow" was nothing less than fantastic.

Go Katherine!


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I knew that Elliot was gone last night when Simon told him basically he was gone but that his mother would still be proud of him. As far as Katherine and TAylor........... I HOPE that Katherine is the winner. I hope she can pull out a few more "Over the Rainbow" songs to bring it home. I can't stand the thought of the spaz Taylor and his damn "Soul Patrol winning sh*t!

Go Kat!!!


----------



## Capmeister

Taylor will win. Kat is sweet and has a great voice, but needs a few more years I think. I like them both, actually. Though Chris was my favorite.

The closeness in votes tells us something, however--the lines are full and people can't get in equally.


----------



## Link

If Katherine wins, I am not even bothering to watch next year beyond the comical auditions.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Link said:


> If Katherine wins, I am not even bothering to watch next year beyond the comical auditions.


 Oh come on You'll watch . Once you start with auditions they got you.:sure: Besides by next year in January you will have forgoten all about this and need something new to watch and talk about.


----------



## AcuraCL

Mike D-CO5 said:


> ... I can't stand the thought of the spaz Taylor and his damn "Soul Patrol winning sh*t!
> 
> Go Kat!!!


Amen bruthah.

Simon has a knack for nailing characterizations on these contestants.

His assessment of Taylor as everyone's drunk father at the wedding is spot on. They must be blocking all phone calls except from the South ....


----------



## BobMurdoch

Actually, I think those results speak volumes...... People keep slamming ALL the lines and they all turn off at the same time...... It doens't sound like who gets the most votes, but more like which singers phone lines are best able to withstand the dialing onslaught....

Me? I have 1500 free text messages a month so I just text message my fave 10 times quickly in 3 minutes and I'm done....


----------



## Capmeister

I don't get the Taylor-hate. I find him entertaining. Sure, the "soul patrol" chanting is mildly annoying, but so's the BS of a lot of singers. He entertains when he sings, so I don't mind him winning at all. 

But, that's just me. I listen to oldies, BNL, and not much else, music-wise.


----------



## BobMurdoch

He just reminds me of Belushi doing his Blues Brothers schtick.


----------



## Ron Barry

AcuraCL said:


> Amen bruthah.
> 
> Simon has a knack for nailing characterizations on these contestants.
> 
> His assessment of Taylor as everyone's drunk father at the wedding is spot on. They must be blocking all phone calls except from the South ....


Funny you mention that. One of the reason I am not a huge Taylor fan is because he does remind me of when my Dad use to get Drunk and sing. Same dance and moves it is almost like Taylor was there watching him.

Kats rendetion of "Some where over the rainbow" to me was an indication that she can produce something special. I could not say that about Taylor. Infact I don't think he as ever come close. What I seem to feel, maybe repressed memories from childhood, it seems forced an unatural. I also feel that a bit from Kat, but I never felt it from Chris.

I felt bringing paula up on the stage was pre-planned. I think dragging the contestents out on the state while he sings his song was planned and not a spure of the moment.

Well enough Taylor bashing. I will say this and this is the reason I asked if anyone would actually buy his debut album. My gut tells me that his debut album will not sell well. Infact I will got on the record saying it will be the worse selling Idol winner album (If he wins).

Well lets see how the finals go. To me a disappointing season and though overall a decent group of singers the cream never raised to the top.


----------



## Chris Blount

Ron Barry said:


> Kats rendetion of "Some where over the rainbow" to me was an indication that she can produce something special.


My feelings exactly. As far as I'm concerned, she hit it out of the park with that one performance. Kat is someone that could easily sell records. She has style, beauty and an excellent controlled voice.

Taylor is OK and somewhat unique for this show, but I personally would not buy his CD's. Whether he wins or not, he does have a fan base that might follow him. For how long? That's anyone's guess.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well you have to remember.. They go on tour and then do the album. Lot of time between the end of the show and the album release. I don't see people waiting anxiously for it, but I have been wrong many times before.


----------



## Laverne

Capmeister said:


> I don't get the Taylor-hate. I find him entertaining. Sure, the "soul patrol" chanting is mildly annoying, but so's the BS of a lot of singers. He entertains when he sings, so I don't mind him winning at all..


 I agree with Cap! 

Sorry, guys. I'm SURE it's just cuz I'm a girl, but Kat just makes me want to VOMIT every time she looks into the camera with her shiny lipgloss! :barf:
(That, and .... well.... Taylor IS kinda squishy...... )


----------



## Chris Blount

Laverne said:


> I agree with Cap!
> 
> Sorry, guys. I'm SURE it's just cuz I'm a girl, but Kat just makes me want to VOMIT every time she looks into the camera with her shiny lipgloss! :barf:
> (That, and .... well.... Taylor IS kinda squishy...... )


Do I sense a little envy? :lol:


----------



## LtMunst

Laverne said:


> I agree with Cap!
> 
> Sorry, guys. I'm SURE it's just cuz I'm a girl, but Kat just makes me want to VOMIT every time she looks into the camera with her shiny lipgloss! :barf:
> (That, and .... well.... Taylor IS kinda squishy...... )


My wife has the same reaction to Kat. "She's sooo beautiful and talented... I HATE HER!!!". :lol:


----------



## AcuraCL

I'd like to squish something of Taylor's, but I'm afraid it would ruin a perfectly good pair of tweezers.

The thing to remember here, regarding Chris, Kat, Elliot (most talented male) and Paris (most talented female) is that it ain't about who is the best, who has the best voice, who has the most talent. It's who will pull in the most ratings for the show, and who will make them the most $$ on tour/CD.

Paris has the best voice but as Simon noted, she is too "old fashioned" (i.e. not "cool" enough) to be the Idol. Likewise with Elliot. Personally, from who's left I see Kat as the most bankable.


----------



## anthonyi

LtMunst said:


> My wife has the same reaction to Kat. "She's sooo beautiful and talented... I HATE HER!!!". :lol:


Sounds like she is very jealous... And most women are. It would be a crime if she didn't win.


----------



## AcuraCL

anthonyi said:


> Sounds like she is very jealous... And most women are. It would be a crime if she didn't win.


That's silly. Are you jealous of every good-looking or talented guy you see?

Kat IS beautiful and talented. More than talented, she has probably worked her butt off to get as good as she is. Talent is just raw material, if you don't develop it, it is nothing more than potential.

Far from being jealous, I admire her and wish her the best. As do most women I know.


----------



## Laverne

Chris Blount said:


> Do I sense a little envy? :lol:


Maybe. I don't know.  I liked all the black girls. Not because they were black or anything, that didn't have anything to do with it. I actually liked Kelly Clarkson and Fantasia Barrino a lot! :shrug: I guess there's girls that other girls can tolerate and there's girls that just make you want to scratch their eyes out! :lol:


----------



## LtMunst

anthonyi said:


> Sounds like she is very jealous... And most women are. It would be a crime if she didn't win.


Maybe it has something to do with the fact I say "man I'd like to ....." every time she comes on.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I agree it sounds like Laverne is a little jealous. My wife is too. She actually hates it when I go on and on about how great she looks and how sulty at times and how wholesome at other times. I love her singing and I actually teared up when she sang the Over the Rainbow song. I felt a lump in my throat and on other parts of my anatomy for that matter. Funny when you can be moved to tears and feel horny at the same time.:sure: 

Go Kat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Blount

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I agree it sounds like Laverne is a little jealous. My wife is too. She actually hates it when I go on and on about how great she looks and how sulty at times and how wholesome at other times. I love her singing and I actually teared up when she sang the Over the Rainbow song. I felt a lump in my throat and on other parts of my anatomy for that matter. Funny when you can be moved to tears and feel horny at the same time.:sure:
> 
> Go Kat!!!!!!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sexxxychibabe

Chris Daughtry was robbed. Who cares now lol


----------



## Richard King

The song that I would like to see Taylor do this coming week:
"Walking in Memphis" by Marc Cohn. I heard it on Sirius today and if he did a good job on this I think he could seal it up. Great song.


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, tonight's the night. Bet it's going to be a very close vote.

I guess my *prediction* back on March 29th has already come true. I said that she would place at least second.

I have a feeling though that Taylor might win tonight. He has a pretty firm fan base and it seems like the producers are pushing him more that Katherine. Is it me or did Taylor get more air time? I think at one point he even got to sing one of his songs a second time.

Either way, I'm happy for Katherine and I'm sure she will sell more records. I actually did like the new single she sang last night.


----------



## TheTony

I've only caught bits of this season, and am generally not an AI fan.

I did catch the final 20 minutes of last night's show, however. In my opinion, if there is any weight on the contestants' final (their first single) performances, Taylor is a lock. Neither of their songs were terribly great, but Katherine's performance wasn't what I expected from someone in the final two. The peformance was somewhat inconsistent and "detached" and wasn't nearly as memorable as Hicks'.

My $0.02.


----------



## Laverne

This is the first year I've really paid attention to just how BAD the 'first singles' really are, as far as song choices. What were the producers thinking? Well, if it was a test, I think Taylor was definitely the one who passed. He did make it his own, because he actually has his own style. Katherine should have at least made them let her sing it in a higher key. I think that would have made a huge improvement to the way it came across. It just made me cringe the whole time thinking it was too low. I thought she might have had something extra at the end, but it just wasn't enough.

Taylor was the one who made the impression last night, right off the bat. His style and his 'dancing' (if you could call it that! :lol: ), combined with that jacket! !rolling


I have been giving some serious thought to your question, Ron, and I think that the answer is YES I would buy his CD.


----------



## airpolgas

Is this the first season where the "single" was two different songs? I thought that was why Bo lost last season, because the composition was suitable for a country singer as opposed to rock, which is Bo's genre.


----------



## Ron Barry

Chris Blount said:


> Well, tonight's the night. Bet it's going to be a very close vote.
> 
> I guess my *prediction* back on March 29th has already come true. I said that she would place at least second.
> 
> I have a feeling though that Taylor might win tonight. He has a pretty firm fan base and it seems like the producers are pushing him more that Katherine. Is it me or did Taylor get more air time? I think at one point he even got to sing one of his songs a second time.
> 
> Either way, I'm happy for Katherine and I'm sure she will sell more records. I actually did like the new single she sang last night.


You think?? It is not you.. Definitely being pushed. I am sorry but Kat was not slotered with the first song.

I watched the final two songs last night. They were shot differently. Also during the comments, with Kat the showed her parents and tori spelling. With Taylor they showed previous contestants smiling and clapping and signs cheering Taylor on.

My wife made the comment before Randy... That was a horrible first song to give her. Did not fit here and was boring and did not showcase here talent. I personally agree.. Found it did not flow well and find it very interesting Randy even made that comment.

For the conspiracy theorist. Final show...

1) Katherine audience clips mainly comprised of mom and dad. Taylor of fans with signs. 
2) Taylor. Bring out the back up army very early in the song compared to Kat. (At least seemed that way).
3) Malfunction during Kat best Song. (Could have spelled disaster if she did not start in the right key). 
4) Taylor much more air time and personally I don't think they have been very critical with Taylor throughout the season. Yes I did also find it very odd that they allowed Taylor to sing a request. 
5) If Taylor wins, then you get the gloating from Randy and Paula... I am the produces thing that is wonderful for T.V. though personally I think Simon is the only person I think gets it. 
6) There was even a show where the producer called Bruce S. especially to get clearence for Taylor to sing a song. Did not here that treatment for anyone else. 

It has been obvious in my eyes that from day one, the show has been wanting a male winner. They have been pushing the males from day one. Well it will be interesting to see how things work out. I will be very surprised if Taylor get close to 2 million records.

I will be suprised if Kat wins. I think she has the best potential and personally her voice is head and shoulders about Taylors.

My final take.

First song: I would give slight edge to Kat. 
2nd Song: Kat killed Taylor. That second song of Taylors was so flight and dull and yet Simon did not tear him a new one. 
3rd Song: Taylor .. Got a better song.. Night and day difference? Nope.. I would say close but give it to Taylor.


----------



## TheTony

Conspiracy?  :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes.. After watching all the seasons of AI, you can't help but start to pick up on production presentations that seem to favor a certain contestent. The show has its favorites and some previous contestents have mentioned the fact. Like during this season all of the guests where male singers or male bands. 

As for the final song being the same. Not sure, but I do remember a number of cases where it was. Hmmm interesting.


----------



## Capmeister

I liked Taylor from the start, and thought Kat's last song--not the song itself but her singing of it--was terrible. Taylor will win tonight.


----------



## AcuraCL

But who in the world, other than you and Laverne, would buy a Taylor (the Rigor Mortis Robot) CD?


----------



## dalucca

I agree Taylor will win based only on popularity. I heard on the radio this morning a bookmaker from the Wynn in Vegas state that he has Taylor as a 2 to 1 favorite even though he feels in a couple of years or less the best Taylor will do is be singing in one of the small lounges on the Strip. He further stated he originally ranked the top 20 or 24 and he had Taylor at number 18.

Kat will go on to much greater success. She is beautiful, has a great voice and when I heard her sing during her audition, I predicted she would win. Well I got pretty darn close.

Think about it, Taylor is nothing more than a novelty. The fun thing about Taylor is his spastic dancing and whatever else you call it. Would you buy his CD based solely on his vocals without seeing him dancing and jumping all over the place? It will not even matter in a year or so....where in the world is Taylor?


----------



## Capmeister

AcuraCL said:


> But who in the world, other than you and Laverne, would buy a Taylor (the Rigor Mortis Robot) CD?


I'm guessing the millions of people voting for him might.

It's just a hunch. Because, you know--that's why he's winning. Because people like his style and voice.


----------



## AcuraCL

Millions may vote, but millions don't buy ... and it's about sales, CD and concert sales.

It takes 500k units to go gold (think Elvis), and 1 million to go platinum.

That guy couldn't even go scrap iron.


----------



## Capmeister

AcuraCL said:


> Millions may vote, but millions don't buy ... and it's about sales, CD and concert sales.
> 
> It takes 500k units to go gold (think Elvis), and 1 million to go platinum.
> 
> That guy couldn't even go scrap iron.


Maybe, maybe not, but you're pronouncing this as if it were a fact, where has it is only your opinion.


----------



## Ron Barry

Capmeister said:


> I'm guessing the millions of people voting for him might.
> 
> It's just a hunch. Because, you know--that's why he's winning. Because people like his style and voice.


Most people I ask that they say they like Taylor indicated they don't like him enough to buy his CD. They seem to be drawn to him because he is different than the other people on the show. Similar to Red and Chicken little of previous shows.

Personally I think voting for someone is not the same as actually putting down your hard earned cash to buy their CD. As you said, time will tell. However, the small sample I have taken by talking to people have lead me to believe there are other reasons other than his style and voice that has led to his popularity. The most popular one that I seem to here is that he is different. I guess we will see if different equates to sales.


----------



## Laverne

AcuraCL said:


> That guy couldn't even go scrap iron.


I just don't understand the hostility.

No one is forcing anyone to watch FOX network. No one is forcing anyone to purchase any certain CD.


----------



## Capmeister

He doesn't need everyone who votes to buy his CD. Just a fraction and he'll do fine. Heck, I think after all this y'all have convinced me to make sure *I* buy his CD.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well that is two copies he'all sell. You and Laverne..


----------



## Capmeister

Ron Barry said:


> Well that is two copies he'all sell. You and Laverne..


How much would you like to bet that he sells more than 2?


----------



## Ron Barry

Oh.. I am sure he will.. Seems that 2 million is what is considered successful based on what the record producer indicated when he talked about previous idol winners. 

So will he sell 2 million? I think I said previously that I doubt he will sell top 1 million but then again I don't get the appeal so I could be totally off base and time will indicate if I was or not.


----------



## Capmeister

You won't necessarily be "off base." It's subjective. I don't get why a lot of music sells. But I also don't care why a lot sells.


----------



## AcuraCL

Laverne said:


> I just don't understand the hostility.
> 
> No one is forcing anyone to watch FOX network. No one is forcing anyone to purchase any certain CD.


Isn't there anyone out there in the world who is like fingernails on the blackboard to you?

It's not "hostility." I'd call it, irritation.

Plus, crazy me, I think a singing competition should reward good singing.

Have you really listened to him sing? He has a vocal range of no more than one octave. All his songs eventually sound the same because his voice can go neither very high nor very low.

He's stiff, jerky, has a mediocre voice.

Rather than wonder why he irritate me, one has to wonder why he appeals to _anyone_ with an actual appreciation of music.

Yes, I know, it's not about the best singer. I said that myself. If it were, this would be a contest between Paris and Chris or Elliot.

Still, I'll be back to do a happy little dance when Mr. No Talent goes down tonight.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Ron Barry said:


> Yes.. After watching all the seasons of AI, you can't help but start to pick up on production presentations that seem to favor a certain contestent. The show has its favorites and some previous contestents have mentioned the fact. Like during this season all of the guests where male singers or male bands.
> 
> As for the final song being the same. Not sure, but I do remember a number of cases where it was. Hmmm interesting.


That is what I said a few weeks back. It is very hard for a woman to compete with Elvis or any male celiberty as the singer. I haven't seen ANY female guest stars that worked with the contestants this year. It has been a good old boys show all season long. They are definately pushing TAylor for the win . The way Randy and Paula gush over the spastic- Jay Leno /George Clooney love child is pathetic. :nono:

Taylor might win tonight but it will be Katherine who will be the one with a career next year at this time. With her looks she could do soaps, beauty pagents, or even movies not to mention singing. She will go far and Taylor , he will be another winner like Ruben, Fantasia who are never heard from again.


----------



## Capmeister

AcuraCL said:


> Plus, crazy me, I think a singing competition should reward good singing....Rather than wonder why he irritate me, one has to wonder why he appeals to _anyone_ with an actual appreciation of music.


1. Good singing is rather subjective.

2. Isn't it rather insulting to wonder something such as that when obviously the man has more than a few fans?


----------



## airpolgas

AcuraCL, thanks for stirring the pot. This thread has been mostly discussions on how the idols fared, who we think was good, bad, etc. for the past few weeks. Not until your post earlier was there a comment on the lines of "he sucks I can't believe you like him."

I think it's already established that you don't like Taylor. Thank you for your participation.

Going back to the song list during finales...

Season 1:
Kelly Clarkson and Justine Guarini both sang _A Moment Like This_

Season 2:
Ruben Studdard - _Flying without Wings_
Clay Aiken - _This is the Night_

Season 3:
Fantasia Barrino and Diana DeGarmo both sang _I Believe_

Season 4:
Bo Bice and Carrie Underwood both sang _Inside your Heaven
_
Season 5:
Katherine McPhee - _My Destiny_
Taylor Kicks - _Do I Make You Proud_

BTW, I wonder how the composer felt when the judges commented on Katharine's single.


----------



## Ron Barry

Interesting.... Air.. Thanks for the info. Hmm Makes one think that they did not want a comparison to be made.


----------



## Richard King

What's the little shrimp doing there? :lol:


----------



## Richard King

"Time of My Life" GREAT song.


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, no big surprise last night. A little bit anti-climactic in a way. The audience didn't seem too much into it either. I just want to know what marketing research FOX did that showed a male singer had to win this year. They got their wish. Now what? Makes me wonder if FOX may have made a mistake. I know a lot of people that are completely turned off on how things went down.

Don't get me wrong, I think Taylor may find his niche. I just wonder how marketable he really is. Just like the Clay Aiken/Ruben Studdard standoff, Katherine will probably be the real winner in actual popularity and CD sales. 

Ah well, see you all next year.


----------



## Laverne

Richard King said:


> What's the little shrimp doing there? :lol:


Just realized who you're talking about. Bet you were never brave enough to call him that to his face! 

Yeah, that shocked me, seeing him there trying to promote his new album. Sold out to The Man, I guess.. :shrug:


----------



## Laverne

Chris Blount said:


> I just want to know what marketing research FOX did that showed a male singer had to win this year. They got their wish. Now what?


Well, if you remember, my first bet was that Chris would win. I think they were genuinely shocked when he got voted off, judging from the look on Simon's face.. Maybe decided to stick with 'the plan'? :whatdidid

I'd like to know the vote count this week, though. I bet it was a landslide. 



Chris Blount said:


> Ah well, see you all next year.


Going somewhere?? :grin:  .. 

Hey, did you hear them say they added 15 cities? Haven't looked yet to see if there's any TX cities on the list.


----------



## lifterguy

I've been reading this thread the last half of the season, and while I haven't chimed in (until now), I have really enjoyed and appreciated all of your comments. 
I think this season had an excellent group of finalists, and while neither Catherine nor Taylor would have been my first pick, I think they both have potential for success as entertainers. Between the two, I liked Taylor because of his enthusiasm and the genuine personality that came through. Will I buy his CD - or for that matter the album of anyone else that was on the show this season? That depends a lot on the music they choose for the album. Even artists that I have loved for years have released albums filled with song I have no desire to hear. A great voice is no guarantee that they will release a great record.

But if they offer a DVD of last nights show, I will probably buy it. (Stupid me - I missed the beginning and didn't think to start recording until over half way through.) I thought those two hours were some of the best television I have seen in a long time. The music was great, and the producers were amazing in their ability to make both the seasoned stars and the also-ran contestants look and sound good. I have to wonder whether any music producer has considered trying to assemble a musical group using two, three or more of the also-rans? Madessa, Paris and Lisa Tucker could make a great "girl group." I have also been impressed all season at how well the production crew on this show makes a live show go so smoothly week after week. Finally, it all comes to us in glorious HD - thank you FOX! Last night's finale also had a higher percentage of HD commercials than I have seen in the past. I can only hope that executives from companies running SD ads were sitting home last night with a spouse who asked - "Why isn't your commercial in wide-screen HD?"


----------



## Ron Barry

Actually did not watch the whole thing. Only the ending. Not suprising but personally after BO's lost last season and this season not sure if I will be watching next. I personally think they jump the shark this season. 

Well they have made their bed and know have to lie in it. Will be interesting to see if it plays out as a number of us think it will. In the past I have usually bought the ensemble album. I took a look at the songs and I will not be buying it this year for sure. 

I will reserve my final comments until after I run through the show. I did enjoy meatloaf and kats song.


----------



## Capmeister

Kat REALLY impressed me in her duet with Meatloaf. More than she has all season.


----------



## BobMurdoch

I liked the format of the finale. Lots of surprises, they celebrated the whackjobs as well as the final 12, and they gave the Clay wannabe the shock of his life (he looked genuinely surprised). Oh and Puck N Pickler was a riot. Give this girl a sitcom already....


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I like what they said on Abc news the other morning. They said " IF people really wanted to listen to and buy records of a gray haired man that sounds like Joe Cocker , they would listen to Joe Cocker. " They didn't think that Taylor had much of a song style of his own except his gimick of insane rantings of "Soul Patrol " over and over again. 

I say again he will fade into the background and by next year you will all have forgoten him. JUSt like Fantasia, Ruben, Carie . It is funny that the second runner ups seem to get more play and more records then the ones that beat them. Clay Aiken seems to come to mind. Bo Bice is selling records now , but I never liked him or his "Style" of hair and clothing. Carrie has proved that she has a future in Country music not pop . 

Oh well maybe next year will get someone we want as the American Idol.


----------



## Chris Blount

No big surprise, but still dang cool. She is still the winner in my eyes. 

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Music/06/07/people.mcphee.ap/index.html

'Idol' runner-up signs record deal

Wednesday, June 7, 2006; Posted: 10:19 a.m. EDT (14:19 GMT)

NEW YORK (AP) -- Being the "American Idol" runner-up has its rewards, too.

Katharine McPhee, who lost out to Taylor Hicks in the top-rated Fox show's finale two weeks ago, has signed a record deal with music mogul Clive Davis in conjunction with 19 Recordings Unlimited, the label managed by "Idol" creator Simon Fuller, it was announced Tuesday.

The 22-year-old California native's recording of two songs -- "Over the Rainbow" and "My Destiny" -- will be released in stores and through digital outlets on June 27.


----------

